# High Par LED Light? - Dwarf hairgrass carpet....



## Kai McNeil (7 Aug 2016)

Hi All,

Im after some advice.

Im in the process of growing dwarf hairgrass emersed, its spreading slowly but thats what i expected, my lights simply arent strong enough.

Being a lighting novice, i went a bought 2 x Arcadia Stretch a while ago before i had the idea of growing a hairgrass carpet. looking at Par levels, im currently a low light..

because of the constuction of my tank, the lights sit on top of my glass lid, the glass lid to the substrate is 22 inches (55 cm's)

Does anyone know of any high par led lighting systems that would turn the tank into medium to high light?

i am very tempted to purchase one of the new Finnex Ray 2's sold in the US, these seem to be the right type of light and well priced, but before i do, does anyone know of some good lighting systems in the UK?

Thanks for your help 

Its worth adding, although id prefer LED lights, T5 HO grow lights could be an options aswell aslong as it can sit on top of glass.


----------



## dean (7 Aug 2016)

Look at led garden security spot lights for a cheap solution 


Regards
Dean


----------



## micheljq (9 Aug 2016)

Hi, check for quality leds, maybe TMC Grobeam 1500 tiles would do, Orphek PR72 planted.  At 22" from susbtrate you will have to invest in quality to have high light at that height.
Finnex won't cut it at this height, i have one Ray 2 DS in my tank, same height as yours and i am not very impressed.   You would need at least 2, even so, i do not think it would be enough, from my little personal experience.
Michel.


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Aug 2016)

I grew DHG carpet using the LED lights dean mentions. It grew like wildfire...but it was a scape balanced on the edge.






6 weeks later...




The rig...


----------



## Kai McNeil (9 Aug 2016)

Thanks all, thats really helpful. 

The LED lights you have wont fit inside my fish tank hood, i wonder if you can buy slimline ones

I have the aqua oak large cube from maidenhead aquatics... just incase my attempt to add a picture fails miserably you can check it out on the maidenhead aquatics website. 
. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




As for the TMC grow beam ive been looking at them, im undecided still. 

What would you suggest, the TMC grobeam 1500 ultima on top of my 2 arcadia stretchs. 

Or the TMC AquaRay Grobeam 600 twin strips, aswell as my 2 arcadia stretchs. 

Surely that will penetrate enough! 

ive been trying to research a lot about LED's but as its "fairly new" technology in the planting world and the research i recieve is very mixed. 

Thanks all


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Aug 2016)

Haha...now you tell me...


----------



## Kai McNeil (9 Aug 2016)

Tim Harrison said:


> Haha...now you tell me...



Lol, im sorry, i forget i have a ordinary tank compared to some LED enthusiasts, your tank is amazing though.

If i had the space........


----------



## papa_c (9 Aug 2016)

Similar issue as i had, the only cost effective solution for me was t5ho from iquatics,  I could do this as they are concealed is my hood. Before switching P.Helferi would not grow now it is starting to take off nicely.

Buy t5ho bulbs from a electrical supplier and not an aquatic supplier, I bought my tubes for under £3 compared to "aquatic t5ho tubes" at 5 times the cost


----------



## dw1305 (10 Aug 2016)

Hi all,





Kai McNeil said:


> The LED lights you have wont fit inside my fish tank hood, I wonder if you can buy slimline ones


You can get slimline ones, I'd probably go for a chip on a board (COB) LEDS. If you get floodlights they should be IP66 rated, and come in "cool white" (4500K) or "daylight" (6500K). A lot of them will be dimmable as well. 





papa_cee said:


> Buy t5ho bulbs from a electrical supplier and not an aquatic supplier, I bought my tubes for under £3 compared to "aquatic t5ho tubes" at 5 times the cost


 The only difference is the packaging and the cost, although some tanks have luminaires which are a non-standard length.

cheers Darrel


----------



## dean (13 Aug 2016)

http://www.lightingever.co.uk/20w-super-bright-led-flood-lights-dw.html


Regards
Dean


----------



## dean (13 Aug 2016)

These are very slim 


Regards
Dean


----------



## zozo (14 Aug 2016)

Take a look at the MR16 LED spot lights, these er COB led DC 12 volts dimmable with a PWM led controler.. The most powerfull i can find at the time are the 12 watt version, pretty strong with +1050 lum each. available in 3 colors.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ultra-Brigh...hash=item2800e4cdc1:m:mAdVkCGhmhLKhOcab_NVXuA

Then you could choose and essamble your own fixture with for example IKEA LED spot lights, usualy these contain a GU10 lamp base, which could be replaced with a MR16 lamp base if you are a bit handy. Or buy a GU10 x MR16 addapter. Those MR16 lamp sockets are separately available. So you could mount these sockets to any kind of construction you come up with as suitable.. These spots have a 60° beam angle, depending on length and height of the tank you can place sevaral spots in line.

For example if you need 5 spots to cover your area, you need a 5x12 watt = 60 watt DC12 volt constant power supply and a 5 channel PWM led controler. Then you can control the output of each spot seperately..

Depending on the way you rig them, they beam straigth down or if you have an open top use something like wall cieling spotlights they are adjustable and beam where you want them to beam seperately.. Do you have a lid, you at least need a certain height above the tank, regarding their beam angle and build, lamp + socket only is about 85mm, fixed beaming straight down. Since it runs on DC 12 volt, it's pretty save in a lid..

I recently came up with a fixture like this. (Made from cieling/wall spots).



For now this still is all AC220 GU10 9 watt LED spotlights, not that easily to control.. But soon it will be converted with those MR16 12 volts and programmable - controlable...  It's the controlability which is the best part of all.

Just an idea..


----------



## rebel (14 Aug 2016)

zozo said:


> Take a look at the MR16 LED spot lights, these er COB led DC 12 volts dimmable with a PWM led controler.. The most powerfull i can find at the time are the 12 watt version, pretty strong with +1050 lum each. available in 3 colors.
> View attachment 86677
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ultra-Brigh...hash=item2800e4cdc1:m:mAdVkCGhmhLKhOcab_NVXuA
> 
> ...


Marcel, I am keen to see the circuit diagram etc how to connect these up. Just don't understand how the pwm connects to these lights to control each on individually.... Please document your build for us....


----------



## zozo (14 Aug 2016)

rebel said:


> Marcel, I am keen to see the circuit diagram etc how to connect these up. Just don't understand how the pwm connects to these lights to control each on individually.... Please document your build for us....



I looked it up what dimmer i would need to dim these 12 volt cob led spots.. And since the are DC 12 volt capable they can be dimmed with a PWM dimmer.. That's the same way you control a DC motor or the SMD led strips.. So it should be the excact same way.. Now take for example the TC420 programmable LED controler, this is a programmable PWM dimmer. So connecting these dimmable spots the same way as you would connect a led strip as all to it. You only need to feed to controller with a sufficient power supply.




But since these spots acccording it's specs also run on AC 12 volt, they must have a internal pcb with a diode rectifier.. This means there is no need to take possitive/negative in account.. The rectifier does that for you, it has no positive or negative lead doesn't matter which way you connect them. Can't be more simple, there is not realy a diagram needed.

If you would connect 5 spots to this controler, you need 5 cables for each spot 1 connected to the V+ and for each spot 1 cable to the channel# connector..


----------



## Timon Vogelaar (15 Aug 2016)

To make it a little bit less complicated.
I grew with Aquasky and tested chihiros A601 where i get the same results with. The Chihiros comes standard with inline pwm dimmer and TC420 can be used.





If you dont use the acrylic you can easily make another way to fit it somewhere tight. I think this is perfect for your situation!
Look this one up for the best price in your area...


----------



## zozo (15 Aug 2016)

Timon Vogelaar said:


> To make it a little bit less complicated.
> I grew with Aquasky and tested chihiros A601 where i get the same results with. The Chihiros comes standard with inline pwm dimmer and TC420 can be used.
> 
> 
> ...



If you would like to hang it to the cieling look for the Auqua medic - Aquafit, fit's perfectly. They sell 3 types of adjustable cable extensions to hang light fixtures. For this Chihiros you would need to Aquafit number 2..


----------



## Chrispy (17 Aug 2016)

I have just started out on the 'high tech' route and also have a Maidenhead Oak cabinet, albeit a slimline model that fits into an alcove.  I've chosen 2 x TMC grobeam 1500 ultima LED's that I've fitted to the hood of my tank.  I have them come on at 0% at 1030 and ramp up for 30 minutes to 70%.  Off from 70% at 1700 ramping down to 0% in 30 minutes.  I planted Dwarf Hair Grass across the bottom of my tank when I set it up 10 days ago and it's growing really well and already throwing out creepers.  This is all experimental for me but is working so far.  If you want to have a look at my tank, so far, I have pictures in the Journal section of the forum under the title of 40 years and still going...only just.
Good luck with whatever lighting system you decide on.


----------



## Kai McNeil (26 Aug 2016)

So, ive ended up going for 1 x TMC Grobeam 1500 Ultima Tile, working alongside my 2 Arcadia stretches. So far so good, I flooded my tank just under two weeks ago, and ive already have to trim down my dwarf hairgrass. Its spreading quickly! 

This includes, C02 at 2-3 bps and Micro and Macro nutrients 3 times a week. 

Just need to wait for my tank to cycle now, and im good to go!


----------



## Timon Vogelaar (8 Sep 2016)

Put some photo's up mate! Love to see the result!


----------



## Kai McNeil (13 Sep 2016)




----------



## Kai McNeil (13 Sep 2016)

Not the best pictures, but... the tank is getting there, the tank is still cycling, but im nearly there, just need to wait for the left corner to fill and then, ill trim it all up!


----------



## BettsBP (15 Nov 2016)

Oooh lighting is complicated


----------

